# Any Juice In Centurion



## Shaunlewis (26/6/14)

New to the vape game.looking for an alternative to twisp juice in centurion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (26/6/14)

Sp


Shaunlewis said:


> New to the vape game.looking for an alternative to twisp juice in centurion


Speak to @Derek or @Melinda at Skyblue Vaping.

They are in Centurion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (26/6/14)

There's also Langies, who is a eciggies.co.za agent in Centurion 

https://eciggies.co.za/Agents


----------

